# DEALS: SPRING & SHOCK COMBOS - BILSTEIN, NEUSPEED, KONI, AND MORE!



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

Suspension. Is there a more important aspect of modifying your stock A3 2.0L FSI than with a set of quality lowering springs and dampers? We don't think so. Ask any avid MK5 or A3 owner - the car needs needs some wheel gap elimination along with a more aggressive spring rate to give it the "sport feel" and steering response around corners. The solution? Great deals on KONI, Bilstein, Eibach, B&G, and *NEUSPEED* gear from MJM Autohaus (www.mjmautohaus.com), a leading Warehouse Distributor for VAG suspension goodies. With industry leading names like these, you're insured to get nothing short of lifetime warranties on all workmanship and R&D (research and development) from firms that have been doing it in European for close to half a century. If a lowering spring or performance shock does not include a lifetime warranty - we will not sell it, PERIOD!
Both KONI and Bilstein Sport Shocks are also made from only the finest materials in Germany, both offering a limited lifetime warranty. KONI's twin tube hydraulic front struts come equipped with owner adjustable rebound damping which allows you to fine tune the shocks' performance to match your suspension setup. Whether you're looking for a comfortable street setting or an aggressive spring rate for the weekend autocross, KONI Sport Valving Adjustable Shocks have what you need. Bilstein Sport Shocks are also designed for the performance-minded driver and are engineered to push a car's suspension to its performance peak. All Bilstein Sport Dampers have a firm valving best suited for use with *NEUSPEED* Springs, a sway bar of your choice, and a performance wheel and tire set-up. 
We have several different spring and shock kits available dependent upon your budget, your desired ride height, and whether or not you want dampening rebound adjustment from your shocks. We also offer several "PACKAGE DEALS" when combining springs with shocks, sways bars, and tie bars! Check out the site for more info on these deals and if you do not see what you're looking for, send us an email and we'll see what we can do. In the meantime, we've listed some of our more popular kits for the A3 2.0L FSIs below. The 3.2L kits are also available and will be posted in this thread soon. And remember, you *always* get free lower 48 state Ground shipping from MJM Autohaus on your KONI, Bilstein, B&G, Eibach, and _*NEUSPEED*_ suspension gear!

*SPRINGS:*
Eibach, *NEUSPEED*, KONI, and B&G Springs from $184.95 with free shipping!
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat..._8874
______________________________________________________________________________________
*STRUTS AND SHOCKS:*
Bilstein Sport or HD and KONI Sport or FSD Shocks from $599.95 with free shipping!
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat..._9562
______________________________________________________________________________________
*SPRING AND SHOCK COMBOS:*
Bilstein Sport Shocks with *NEUSPEED* Sport Springs - $774.95 _with free shipping!_ 
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=1433
Bilstein Sport Shocks with *NEUSPEED* Race Springs - $774.95 _with free shipping!_
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=3327
KONI Sport Shocks with *NEUSPEED* Sport springs - $699.95 _with free shipping!_
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=1258
______________________________________________________________________________________
Questions? Contact us anytime at the channels below:
AIM/YIM: mjmautohaus
WEB: http://www.mjmautohaus.com
PHONE: 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)


----------



## VUUR32 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: DEALS: SPRING & SHOCK COMBOS - BILSTEIN, NEUSPEED, KONI, AND MORE! ([email protected])*

3.2 kits????


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: DEALS: SPRING & SHOCK COMBOS - BILSTEIN, NEUSPEED, KONI, AND MORE! (VUUR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VUUR32* »_3.2 kits????

Absolutely. Email us through our site and let us know which kit you're interested in! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr95 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: DEALS: SPRING & SHOCK COMBOS - BILSTEIN, NEUSPEED, KONI, AND MORE! ([email protected])*

Why dont you carry weitec suspension?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: DEALS: SPRING & SHOCK COMBOS - BILSTEIN, NEUSPEED, KONI, AND MORE! (vr95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr95* »_Why dont you carry weitec suspension?

Because we only offer quality suspension lines, sorry.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: DEALS: SPRING & SHOCK COMBOS - BILSTEIN, NEUSPEED, KONI, AND MORE! (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_
Because we only offer quality suspension lines, sorry.

hehehe


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: DEALS: SPRING & SHOCK COMBOS - BILSTEIN, NEUSPEED, KONI, AND MORE! ([email protected])*

Bilstein Sport and HD Shocks in stock and ready to ship: $649.95 with free shipping.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

can you guys do free shipping to toronto canada?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_can you guys do free shipping to toronto canada? 

On select KONI products, yes, we can certainly work something out. On Bilstein, no, unfortunately not.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MJM Autohaus)*

All IMs have been responded to.


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MJM Autohaus)*

if i come pick springs up can i save $$?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

All IMs have been responded to


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

All IMs have been responded to


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

All IMs have been responded to


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

All IMs have been responded to


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

All IMs have been responded to


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

All IMs have been responded to


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

All IMs have been responded to


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

All IMs have been responded to


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

All IMs have been responded to


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

All IMs have been responded to


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

All IMs have been responded to


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

I typed in a parts request on your web page last week. is it working? [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

All IMs have been responded to


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

All IMs have been responded to


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

All IMs have been responded to


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

All IMs have been responded to


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

All IMs have been responded to


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

All IMs have been responded to


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

why dont you just say "automated robotic bump..?"
by the way. i placed a parts inquiry on your website contact form, but never heard back. might want to check that one.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

All IMs have been responded to


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

All IMs have been responded to


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

All IMs have been responded to


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

All IMs have been responded to


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

All IMs have been responded to


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

do you guys price match ?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

don't bump!


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

i cant see posts on this ?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (boostina3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostina3* »_do you guys price match ?

Absolutely. And in fact, we normally _beat_ em', not meet em'! 
IM us with what you've got in mind.


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

vogtland springs 50mm
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...50019


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Any pictures of the A3 with neuspeed sports and bilstein shocks? Will the neuspeed sport springs fit the euro A3 2 door? Thanks


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (NL4JC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostina3* »_
vogtland springs 50mm
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...50019

We can only price match something that we sell. We do not sell those springs!









_Quote, originally posted by *NL4JC* »_Any pictures of the A3 with neuspeed sports and bilstein shocks? Will the neuspeed sport springs fit the euro A3 2 door? Thanks

I know of at least two A3s local to us that have that particular combo, but do not personally have any photos of them. I'll see what I can dig up, but in the meantime, there are dozens of them floating around here in the Vortex. Poke around a little and you're sure to find one.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

It's amazing what little searching will do!








http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4412153


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

*ANNOUNCEMENT**:* H&R OE, Sport, and Race Springs will be in stock by end of the month. IM us for great deals.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*

*CURRENT APRIL SPECIAL FOR CONFIRMED AND VERIFIED PAYPAL USERS**:*
Eibach Sportline Springs with KONI Sport Shocks for FWD A3:
- $674.95 with free shipping!
Eibach Sportline Springs with Bilstein Sport Shocks for all FWD A3:
- $774.95 with free shipping!
H&R Sport Springs with KONI Sport Shocks for all FWD A3:
- $699.95 with free shipping!
H&R Sport Springs with Bilstein Sport Shocks for all FWD A3: 
- $789.95 with free shipping!
*(IM US HERE THROUGH THE FORUMS TO ORDER!)*


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Do you have coilovers for 2009 Audi A3 2.0T Quattro? If yes, I want a 1 1/2" inch drop max, I realize most coilovers drop further, but do any qoilovers start at a minimum drop is closer to 1 inch? 
Bilstein Pss10's, I know you have, but what is the minimum drop?
Thank you


----------



## BDI (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I IMed you guys a few days ago and never got a reply.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (BDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azoceanblue* »_Do you have coilovers for 2009 Audi A3 2.0T Quattro? If yes, I want a 1 1/2" inch drop max, I realize most coilovers drop further, but do any qoilovers start at a minimum drop is closer to 1 inch? 
Bilstein Pss10's, I know you have, but what is the minimum drop?
Thank you









IM sent with a few questions.

_Quote, originally posted by *BDI* »_I IMed you guys a few days ago and never got a reply.









I don't have any IMs from you in my box. I'll IM you now.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

All PMs have been responded to.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

To the tizzy...


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

And I did a drunken order for springs.... I dis mention I got this clue from fortitude! That's gotta mean something!


----------

